# no dial tone from internal modem -imac



## steveybob (Feb 28, 2005)

Hello

My friend has an classic Imac, slot loading G3 bought in 2001-02, running OSX. She uses dial up to access the internet and for around 3 weeks now the modem is not connecting and there is no dial tone. A message box appears on trying to connect stating ' A modem error has occured, please verify you settings and try again'. She informs me she has not fiddled around with the settings at all. 

Has anyone got any ideas as to a fix? 

Would Broadband with a usb modem bypass the fault? 

cheers

steve


----------



## palmeira (Jul 4, 2005)

*no dial tone from internal modem - imac*

Is it possible that your friend's ISP has changed the DNS Servers configuration? 

I would suggest your friend contacts her ISP and requests the latest modem configuration and then carefully re-checks her settings.


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Broadband would bypass the internal modem completely. You wont be able to use a USB broadband modem. USB networking only works on newer versions of Windows. Instead, you should use ethernet. Ethernet works a lot better for the purpose.

Like palmeira said, your friend should check her settings to be sure they are correct.


----------

